
Steve Blank assesses the startup culture in Ann Arbor, MI - thankuz
http://www.xconomy.com/detroit/2011/04/07/one-hand-clapping-entrepreneurship-in-ann-arbor/
======
rmason
Michigan badly needs to have this debate. Steve Blank's presentation could
represent a turning point. For too long IT has had to occupy the back seat to
other "favored" industries in this state.

I'm the one who actually asked Steve the original question that night on what
advice he'd have for Gov. Snyder. Also followed up with him afterward and I am
overjoyed he further elaborated on his blog. We can only hope the governor is
listening.

------
hansy
The Business and Engineering Schools do a pretty good job of offering
entrepreneur resources to students, but sadly, the initiative has not spread
to the largest department on campus: the College of Literature, Science, and
the Arts

Support from LSA and additional course offerings to the students of LSA would
accelerate the entrepreneurship initiative immensely

------
jrwoodruff
Hello Michigan, Governor Snyder: I hope someone is hearing this. It needs to
happen in this state or we'll spend the next century becoming more irrelevant
than we already are.

antidaily: I'm in Lansing, but would definitely attend an A2-Detroit HN group
and have some people I think I could convince to come along. E-mail me.

~~~
rmason
Though it's not a HN group I would suggest attending the next meeting of
Hackers and Hustlers which will be on April 20th at 7 pm in the Business
college complex, Room N130, on the MSU campus. They normally have
presentations by three companies which has included one YCombinator alumnus in
the past. Best info for this group is from the Facebook group where quite a
lively discussion is going on over Steve Blank's post.

Also in Lansing there's a Coffee House coders on the second and fourth
Wednesdays of every month in the Second Gear Coworking space in North Lansing
at 7 pm <http://workatthegear.com/>

------
adamfeldman
I would love to answer anyone's questions about what's happening around the
University of Michigan and Ann Arbor!

I lead a project in MPowered, the student entrepreneurship org here at UM, I
study CS in the College of Engineering, am a regular A2NewTech attendee, and
am generally pretty familiar with the ecosystem here.

------
antidaily
Sidenote: Is there a Ann Arbor-Detroit HN group? If not, anyone interested in
starting one?

~~~
adamfeldman
I'm a student in Ann Arbor, and I'd love to get an HN meetup group going in
the area. It could possibly coincide with a2newtech.org.

~~~
hansy
Ditto that

~~~
antidaily
Good stuff. Putting together something - will announce here once its ready.
Thanks.

------
adamfeldman
Further discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2419281>

